# Night goblins unit size?



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I need some help i have just got three boxes of skull pass and a paint set to start a night gobbo army but i can't decide what unit size to do ? The choices are: no matter what three units of 20 archers then either:4 units of 30, 5 units of 25 or 6 units of 20?Oh all with fanatics of course.:biggrin:

Moved to tactics - squeek


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, it depends on what you are using them for, but as a rule 20 NG are not going to last very long. I tend to run mine as either blocks of 30 fully loaded or blocks of 25 for lighter rolls.

Obviously it depends on what point bracket you are at as well since 30 with FC, Nets and fanatics is getting in to lots of points. So if you are looking at 1500 or below you could go as low as 20 but don't put too many points in to it as they are more likely to run away or be trounced in combat. At or above 2000 there is no reason to take less than 25 to my way of thinking, particularly for main combat units in a gobbo army.

Oh and this is more of a tactics question


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Units of 20 should be broken down into 6 units of 10.

If one gets charged, then you can still fire 50, instead of 40, and get maybe an extra kill for all those.

For blocks of 30, you're going to have the extra ranks for longer than 25 - so stick with them.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would disagree on Vaz's suggestion to break your 3x20 NG bows down to 6x10. Along with your other 4 big blocks and anything else that you add to your army you are unlikely to have enough room for 6x10 anyway. Also, your archers are virtually as effective in combat as regular gobbos so units of 20 are likely to be more versatile.

Having said that 80 NG bows is a hell of a lot of archers considering their meagre range and BS, but if that is what you have then I can understand you wanting to use them.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for moving this thread i wasn't sure where to put it.The whole idea of this army is to have a laugh and see if i can kill more of my troops with fanatics than the enemy!:biggrin:Also the units of archers are staying as units of 20 as thats how they come and for their low range and ability in combat anything less would be suicide. the army is planned for 2000 to 3000 pts. I'm looking to add other bits this is just what i've got from the skull pass boxes. I'm thinking 5 units of 25 as that means more fanatics!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

How many fanatics are you talking about?? with each unit of NG you can take 3 fanatics, so with 7 units (3x20 and 4x30) you would already have 21 fanatics, which would be absolute chaos believe me!

If you went up to 8 units you could take 24 fanatics which would deny the whole middle of the table to both armies for most of the battle if you aren't careful! Also, we are talking 5-600 points worth of throw away randomness here! Personally I think you would have to be a little mad to take that many, but mad in a good way possibly!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Take units of 10 if possible =) Then field 3 Fanatics. I'm sorry, I'm not too clued on Orks, but hving 20-30 Night Goblin units at 30 points a pop, + 90 Fanatics, hmmmm =).


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey ex staff member and all round nut job i mean after all who is in their right mind in this hobby!:biggrin: Its just something i've always wanted to do just to see the look on my opponants face as i unleash hell for everyone. I think 8 units, thats 24 fanatics :shok: that should make a nice mess of the field. He he he!:laugh:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Heh, well in that case make sure you let us know how it goes! 

To back up this madness you could look at lots of pairs of spear chukkas, you might actually win if the middle of the table is full of whirling death and you are shooting over the top of it!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yes i have planned 4 spear chukkas and 2 rock lobbers in 2000 points with a squig unit in 3000 points. Oh yeah that brings me onto the name "The blue moon tribe" this works on two levels 1, all the moons will be painted blue, 2, thats about as often they will win! Once in a blue moon ! he he he he he he:laugh::laugh::laugh: Sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember that your number of friends drops in proportion to the number of fanatics you add and the minimum number of gobbo units is 20.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> Just remember that your number of friends drops in proportion to the number of fanatics you add and the minimum number of gobbo units is 20.


I knew there was a reason why bows in units of 10 seemed so wrong!  That'll teach me to comment without a book nearby. Well spotted.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Well it will be payback to a high elf player i played recently who used two dragons one ridden by a prince one by an archmage! Still its an army for a laugh not to be taken seriously, after all the fanatics will most likely do more damage to my army than the enemy!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you could take 8 bolt throwers in 2000pts, a nice screen of NG's with there fanatics for anyone who gets close, and 4 shamen, one lvl 4 to punish the enemy at range. That is actually a nasty list and i believe u could have the point left for 2 giants. However thats not a "for a laugh list" but a remind your whinny opponent what your lists not "for a laugh" could be like


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't made a list yet and will definitely take that on board thanks. The more i look at this army the more horrible it gets so i agree its not a lets have a laugh army as you said jigplums it will be very nasty i might have to tone it down alot!


----------

